# New Spanish speed limit



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Hear on the radio this morning that the Spanish speed limit is to be decreased to 68mph on their motorways- this in an effort to save fuel.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-12663092


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Thats nice!
Instead of the faster cars shooting past, we will all be travelling, more or less, in a convoy.
Alan


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

These new limits have given the Policia a great opportunity for revenue gathering and from what I hear they have been making every effort to cash in on it. So be careful, Alan.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Also 30kph in towns and villages apparently. I have a friend who lives in Spain and he tells me the Garda are having a field day.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
You have to cool your wheels in Portugal,also. The present "Good" idea,is to time you over the bridges,most of these have a speed limit,and in our area,Santa Comba Dao,they are having a field day,as most of the Portugues people,and they really are very nice people,either drive flat out,or,5 km a fortnight!. I admit to being surprised when i saw the local old farmer driving his big Merc home through the forest,but there was perhaps good reason,LOL.Also coming down through Spain last year,the Garda were on the case,and a couple of times we had to drop to Mega Warp speed factor 5.
Take care,"Its hell out there on the hill" LOL!!
Jented


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

The coalition apparently wants us to go the other way. Put the limit up to 80mph????

Dick


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

The new rules, which came into effect from 7 March, are more complicated than some reports have stated and are being resisted and complained about by a number of Provinces, certainly here in Andalucia.
The link below is worth a read, but in the meantime drive carefully for altho "stickers" are to be placed over existing speed signs, I have seen none in my travels around Costa del Sol, "there absence will not excuse speeding ".

http://www.simplynetworking.es/news..._limits_are_being_reduced_from_7th_march.html


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Why are the Irish Police working in Spain?

Motormouth:

_I have a friend who lives in Spain and he tells me the Garda are having a field day._

Jented:

_Also coming down through Spain last year,the Garda were on the case_

Hmm

Makes me wonder whether the *Guardia* are working in *Eire* on an exchange perhaps?

Don't mind me - I am the resident MH pedant and consider it my duty.

Please don't take offence at my pathetic attempts at humour.


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

I take offence at your pathetic attempts at humour !!! :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Tough!


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Pippin.
I don't take a fence,i am to busy trying to see what speed i am doing,killing it at the same time,busy trying to make out if the expression on Gardee/Garda/Gardia etc's face is baleful,than to worry about how it is spelt. As at this time i am trying to control my buttock muscles,that have gone into involantary? spasms of "Half a Crown Sixpence"LOL. 
Hope that is not to much information,i remain,your own bad spelling chum.
Gearjammer.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pippin

I was asked why I became a lawyer

Answer; 'I was a pedant anyway so I thought I may as well turn it into a profession'

Geoff


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Guardia Civil is no problem its the Traffico you want to watch.Did a run to Javea today and wondered why tom tom kept telling me i was speeding.Lots of traffico around.Normally i would say do as the locals do but not in Spain they still drive like idiots.
Still the old signs up in the Valencia/Alicante area.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Speed*

Never seemed to bother 90% of the drivers on the A7 through Spain.

Drove through a couple of months ago and it was like a Rally. Have to say a good 5% were doing at least 160kph.

TM


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

hogan said:


> Guardia Civil is no problem its the Traffico you want to watch.Did a run to Javea today and wondered why tom tom kept telling me i was speeding.Lots of traffico around.Normally i would say do as the locals do but not in Spain they still drive like idiots.
> Still the old signs up in the Valencia/Alicante area.


Mmmmmm, hate to point it out but..... Trafico IS the Guardia Civil ! The Guardia Civil IS Trafico !!


----------

